
Making “switch” Cool Again - elliotchance
https://elliot.land/making-switch-cool-again
======
itsdrewmiller
This is basically how it works in VB as well, and I agree it is way better
than the c-style default.

~~~
mchahn
Coffeescript has a good implementation.

> The switch statement is seldom used in most applications

I must be the odd one that uses it often, when it is needed. When needed any
alternative sucks.

